

DIY Soylent - alixaxel
http://diy.soylent.me/

======
pedalpete
This is a very interesting direction for Soylent to take. Rather than being
the supplier of all the formula, they are further using their community as
guinea pigs to test out other formulas.

I'm assuming the business model is currently an affiliate process when you
order ingredients through the amazon button, but in the long-term, with the
right processes in place, they can create the most popular recipes and make
them ready to ship.

